# Trapping Canines



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

Does anybody know a really good and helpful trapping site?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If you can't get the info here Go to www.predatormasters.com and look under the trapping forum. Its pretty good and they should be able to tell you about other sites.


----------



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

thanks i'll do that


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

http://sullivansline.com/cgi-bin/ultima ... =forum&f=1

http://coyotesrus.proboards35.com/index.cgi?

http://www.trapperman.com/cgi-bin/ultim ... DaysPrune=

and of course http://www.ndfhta.com


----------

